# My local bottle collection



## epackage (May 17, 2009)

Here are a few pic's of the Paterson New Jersey bottles I collect and look to buy. The glass shelves can be added into every cube for more or less display room, just getting started here and thought I would show a few pics.
              Jim


----------



## epackage (May 17, 2009)

Pic 1 close up


----------



## epackage (May 17, 2009)

pic 2 closeup


----------



## epackage (May 17, 2009)

pic 3 closeup


----------



## epackage (May 17, 2009)

pic 4 closeup


----------



## epackage (May 17, 2009)

pic 5 closeup


----------



## epackage (May 17, 2009)

pic 6 closeup


----------



## epackage (May 17, 2009)

pic of Nichols Oriental Balm, C.H. Cranmer Manahawken(misspelled) N.J. I just happened upon this bottle because my family had a beach house there, it is now for sale on e-bay and it is perfect.


----------



## GuntherHess (May 17, 2009)

How old is the town/city Paterson NJ?


----------



## epackage (May 17, 2009)

Incorporated in 1792 by Alexander Hamilton, the first industrial city in the United States thanx to the Paterson Falls on the Passaic River. Second largest falls after Niagara east of the Mississippi with a drop of 77 feet.


----------



## epackage (May 17, 2009)

From Wikipedia'

 In 1778, Alexander Hamilton visited the falls and was impressed by its potential for industry. Later as the nation's first Secretary of Treasury, he selected the site of the nation's first planned industrial city, which he called a "national manufactory." In 1791, Hamilton helped found the Society for the Establishment of Useful Manufactures (S.U.M.), state-chartered private corporation to fulfill this vision. The town of Paterson was founded by the society and named after New Jersey Governor William Paterson in appreciation of his efforts to promote the society.

 Although the grand vision of Hamilton's planned city remained unrealized, the society nevertheless successfully promoted real estate development in the area. As a result the falls became the nucleus for a burgeoning mill industry, with construction of numerous raceways. In 1793, two years after the society's foundation, the falls was the site of the first water-powered cotton spinning mill in New Jersey. In 1812, it was the site of the state's first continuous roll paper mill. Other products whose construction used the falls as a power source include the Rogers Locomotive Works (1832), the Colt revolver (1837), and the USS Holland (SS-1) (1898).

 The society continued operation until 1945 when its charter and property were sold to the city of Paterson. The area fell into disuse with the steep decline of industry in the region during the 20th century. In 1971, the Great Falls Preservation and Development Corporation was established to restore and redevelop the historic mill buildings and raceways.

 On June 6, 1976, President Ford designated the Falls and its surrounding area as a National Natural Landmark. The designation protects the site from federal development, but not from local and state development. Redevelopment of the decayed adjacent industrial areas has been an ongoing controversial topic. An attempt in the 1990s to redevelop the adjacent Allied Textile Printing Co. (ATP) facility, destroyed by fire in the 1980s, into prefabricated townhouses was initially approved by the city but later repelled by a coalition of local citizens seeking to preserve the historic character of the district.


----------



## epackage (May 17, 2009)

My personal favorite


----------



## epackage (May 17, 2009)

Anther shot of my fave


----------



## beendiggin (May 17, 2009)

Nice collection, thanks for the pics.


----------



## epackage (May 17, 2009)

Thanx for taking a look


----------



## GuntherHess (May 17, 2009)

sounds like there should be some good early bottles there.


----------



## epackage (May 17, 2009)

i'm hoping Gunther, the two stoneware bottles are from an early brewer and mineral water company, I was happy to get two quart size stonewares like that. I don't see many that size anywhere.
              Jim


----------



## glass man (May 17, 2009)

THANKS FOR SHOWING YOUR COLLECTION AND THE HISTORY! ANY SHALLOW THAT CAN BE LOOKED IN FOR BOTTLES? OR DIVING? JAMIE


----------



## epackage (May 17, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> THANKS FOR SHOWING YOUR COLLECTION AND THE HISTORY! ANY SHALLOW THAT CAN BE LOOKED IN FOR BOTTLES? OR DIVING? JAMIE


 Not a river you want to be diving in for sure GMan, heavy metal is a real problem due to all the early industry, lots of places along the banks and stuff to check and dig when water is low.


----------



## ajohn (May 17, 2009)

Really cool collection,thanks for sharing!Good idea on the staircase shelves.Have you had any accidents??


----------



## epackage (May 18, 2009)

No Ajohn, being single I'm pretty careful and shelves are nice and wide, I have more over the kitchen sink and the fridge I need to take pics of too


----------



## privvydigger (May 18, 2009)

That Irish blob will look good up there
 nice pics and bottles


----------



## epackage (May 18, 2009)

My fingers are crossed, I have 4 other tall blobs as well and I am picking up 2 quart hutch's tomorrow along with an amber hutch regular size


----------

